# starting green theme for cm9 what do u think



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i didnt like the blue color so i started doing a green theme for cm9

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16678]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16677]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16676]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16675]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16674]


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

nice looks like matrix lol but i prefer the default blue theme... nice work though


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks good! Related question, where in ICS's framework do you edit the values for text color and so on? I seem to be blind...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Looks good! Related question, where in ICS's framework do you edit the values for text color and so on? I seem to be blind...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Tools:

apkmanager and / or apktool for decompiling apk`s and jar files

SDK & JDK

Gimp

In ICS most of the important color changes can be done in Systemui.apk, some in framework-res.apk. I will post a list of nice changes, that will help all themers.

first use apktool or apk manager to decompile systemui and framework res and then u can make these changes then use apktool or apkmanager to recompile

Some important edits for text and background colors in ICS

SYSTEMUI.APK

VALUES FOLDER EFFECT

drawables.xml

<item type="drawable" name="notification_item_background_color">#ff11111 1</item> BG for Notifications
<item type="drawable" name="notification_item_background_color_pressed"> #ff257390</item> Press Effect for Notification
<item type="drawable" name="status_bar_background">#ff000000</item> Statusbar
<item type="drawable" name="status_bar_notification_row_background_color ">#ff090909</item> Line between Notifications
<item type="drawable" name="notification_header_bg">#ff000000</item> BG for Date 
<item type="drawable" name="notification_tracking_bg">#d8000000</item> BG for pull down
<item type="drawable" name="recents_callout_line">#99ffffff</item> Line under app name in recent apps
<item type="drawable" name="notification_item_background_legacy_color"># ffaaaaaa</item> BG for some Downloads & Widgetsoid

colors.xml 
<color name="status_bar_recents_app_label_color">#fffffff f</color> App name in recent apps

styles.xml 
<style name="TextAppearance.StatusBar.Clock" @android:color/holo_blue_light Text color clock & Provider Statusbar
<style name="TextAppearance.StatusBar.Date" @android:color/holo_blue_light Text color Date Statusbar

LAYOUT FOLDER 
navigation_bar.xml 
android:background="#ff000000" Menu Background
status_bar_expanded.xml noNotificationsTitle
status_bar_no_recent_apps.xml note no recent apps
power_widget_button.xml 
android:background="@drawable/stat_power_bg" BG for Power Widget

DRAWABLES FOLDER 
stat_sys_battery.xml control of battery pngs
stat_sys_battery_charge.xml control of charge pngs

SMALI FOLDER 
StatusBar.smali see pendo`s TUT to enable transparency
PhoneStatusBar.smali see pendo`s TUT to enable transparency

FRAMEWORK-RES.APK

VALUES FOLDER EFFECT

colors.xml

<color name="dim_foreground_holo_dark">#fff6f300</color> Provider Lockscreen, Text in some settings
<color name="holo_blue_light">#ff33b5e5</color> Holo text color for dark BG
<color name="holo_blue_dark">#ff0099cc</color> Holo text color for light BG
<color name="highlighted_text_holo_dark">#6633b5e5</color> Holo text highlight for dark BG
<color name="highlighted_text_holo_light">#6633b5e5</color> Holo text highlight for light BG
<color name="link_text_holo_dark">#ff5c5cff</color> Holo link color for dark BG
<color name="link_text_holo_light">#ff0000ee</color> Holo link color for light BG

styles.xml

<style name="TextAppearance.StatusBar.Icon" parent="@style/TextAppearance.StatusBar" /> 
<item name="textColor">#ff4d3902</item> Notification Text
<style name="TextAppearance.StatusBar.EventContent.Title" parent="@style/TextAppearance.StatusBar.EventContent"> 
<item name="#ff690112</item> Notification Text Title

DRAWABLES

progress_horizontal.xml 
<item android:id="@id/progress"> color of progress bar


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

maybe too green for me but it is a good post, may spark more peeps to post


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it looks great.
I am a green lover myself.
keep up the good work andy!


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmm, it looks like 
i might make a theme for ICS as well, not sure when though cause im currently drawn in semester exams.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not too into the green but some people may. At leather they'll have the option.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

